# Quick Q: When y'all r getting ready What gets done 1st, Makeup or Hair?



## nubianremedy5 (Nov 18, 2008)

i do my make up first cause i dont want my hair to get in the way....


----------



## vocaltest (Nov 18, 2008)

well i don't do anything to my hair anymore lol i leave it wavy but i used to do my hair first.


----------



## brownsuga lady (Nov 18, 2008)

Makeup first then hair


----------



## gdsepu (Nov 18, 2008)

makeup then hair


----------



## belle89 (Nov 18, 2008)

First makeup, then hair. Holding my hair out of the way while doing my mu is annoying.


----------



## carandru (Nov 18, 2008)

Normally, makeup then hair.  But, if I have to put products in my hair that I don't want on my face (like oil sheen, spritz, holding spray, etc) I'll do my hair first and them wipe my face off prior to doing makeup.


----------



## yodagirl (Nov 18, 2008)

I do makeup first as well


----------



## aziajs (Nov 18, 2008)

Makeup first.  I enjoy it and I am better at it.  I suck at doing my hair and it usually doesn't take much so I do it last.


----------



## bsquared (Nov 18, 2008)

*makeup first, then hair (well, i have locs now so there's nothing really to do, lol).*


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Nov 18, 2008)

I do hair first. My hair is just a mess and a half, and I have healthy skin, so if I have to go with out a full face I'll be just fine. But a jacked up hair do...OH LAWD NAW!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Nov 18, 2008)

Well Iam weird I do hair then make-up then hair again because its a mess from putting a hairband in.


----------



## Stephy171 (Nov 18, 2008)

^^^^ Agreed! 
i do my hair first cuz i dont want to mess up my makeup while doin my hair... lol i dont wanna start sweating or if im like using a flat iron.... i never tried my makeup first but i justt mightt


----------



## hrdruian (Nov 18, 2008)

i do my hair first.  blow dryers, curling irons, and those stupid hot bathroom lights apartments like to use make me sweat.  so make up last so i don't sweat it off and i can leave with a fresh face.


----------



## makeup_queen81 (Nov 18, 2008)

i always do my hair first, i get really hot when i'm doing hair so i don't want to sweat off my makeup lol


----------



## Holly (Nov 18, 2008)

I do my hair right away, give my skin time to absorb the moisturizer I put on it (my skin is ridiculously dry) and I do my hair as fast as possible, cuz I suck at it, and I want to get it done right away so I can take my time and enjoy doing my makeup


----------



## ClaireAvril (Nov 18, 2008)

makeup first for sure. hair would just get in the way


----------



## MsChrys79 (Nov 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_Normally, makeup then hair. But, if I have to put products in my hair that I don't want on my face (like oil sheen, spritz, holding spray, etc) I'll do my hair first and them wipe my face off prior to doing makeup._

 

This is exactly what I do too!! we have so much in common Carandru!!


----------



## kaexbabey (Nov 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hrdruian* 

 
_i do my hair first.  blow dryers, curling irons, and those stupid hot bathroom lights apartments like to use make me sweat.  so make up last so i don't sweat it off and i can leave with a fresh face. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
this is me as well. also, if i don't style my hair first, it air dries really quickly and it'll be hard to "make" it go the way i want to unless i do it while it's wet. if i'm not clipping my bangs back, i'll do my hair first then clip them to the side while i'm doing my makeup, then when i'm done with my makeup i'll straighten my bangs to get the crease from the clip out of them. hair spray, fix+ on the face, and i'm out the door!


----------



## beauty_marked (Nov 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeup_queen81* 

 
_i always do my hair first, i get really hot when i'm doing hair so i don't want to sweat off my makeup lol_

 
samee. If im doing something like hot rollers, then ill put the rollers in, then do my makeup etc, cause once I pop the rollers out, then my hair is basically done. 
But other than that, its usually ALWAYS Hair first.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 18, 2008)

Usually my hair; I can get my makeup on pretty quickly if I have to, but my haircut is just a tad more high maintenance.


----------



## franimal (Nov 18, 2008)

Hair first b/c I don't wanna sweat off all the makeup!


----------



## katie_070405 (Nov 18, 2008)

I blowdry my hair first until I look like Mufassa..lol...seriously I have some wild hair.  Then, I clip back the bangs & do my makeup while my straightner/curling iron heats up. Next to last is straightening/curling my hair & Then I put my mascara on when I'm letting my car heat up.......I actually keep my mascara in my car (except for the summer when it gets hot).

LOL.....I don't put on makeup while driving.....nor do I straighten my hair, I don't think its possible.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 18, 2008)

^^You straighten your hair while you drive???


----------



## Prototype83 (Nov 18, 2008)

I do my hair first and then tie it up.  Then I do my makeup.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 19, 2008)

Makeup 1st....

Putting on Makeup and Straightening Hair while driving sounds very dangeorus


----------



## genie707 (Nov 19, 2008)

hair then makeup because i wouldn't want to ruin my makeup if im using heat like a straighting iron or get hairspray on my face.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 19, 2008)

Hair first: Sometimes I get sweaty, and plus it takes an hour. If necessary, I can do makeup in the car or someones bathroom. But I cant do my hair in the car or someones bathroom lol.


----------



## Mabelle (Nov 19, 2008)

i start my make up.
stop to straighten my hair
continue my makeup.... 
weird, i know.


----------



## elmo1026 (Nov 19, 2008)

i do my hair first and last my makeup. the only reason is because i get over heated alot when i do my hair so i tend to get a little warm and sweaty. so i do my makeup last.


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 19, 2008)

hair then makeup
or makeup then hair
both works for me


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 19, 2008)

Makeup then hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have 2 strand twists most of the time or a twist out so I don't really need to do anything to my hair in the mornings besides accessorize. I don't put heat anywhere near my hair either so I don't need to worry about melting off my makeup.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Nov 19, 2008)

I don't really do much to my hair during the week, I either put it up or wear it down. However, my hair is always pulled away from my face until I do makeup ( *IF* I do makeup), then decide whether I should wear it up, down, parted, etc, then go for it.


----------



## Blushbaby (Nov 19, 2008)

I do my face first ...


----------



## User67 (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nubianremedy5* 

 
_i do my make up first cause i dont want my hair to get in the way....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Same for me!


----------



## fabbygurl21 (Nov 19, 2008)

My hair gets done first and then i tie a scarf on so I can put on my makeup.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Makeup then hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have 2 strand twists most of the time or a twist out so I don't really need to do anything to my hair in the mornings besides accessorize. I don't put heat anywhere near my hair either so I don't need to worry about melting off my makeup._

 
I wear the same hair styles too so styling really isn't an issue, but I do hair first.


----------



## 3773519 (Nov 19, 2008)

I do my makeup first. I am so siked about doing my makeup i cant wait...lol...but i love to have my face done and then do my hair...once the hair starts to come into place i start to see how great i look and i get all excited about finishing my look....using heat does make it a little hot in the bathroom but i rather makeup first then hair.


----------



## my_stuft_vanity (Nov 19, 2008)

I mix it up..sometimes I do my hair first then makeup...other times I do my makeup then my hair. I tend perspire so, during the warmer months I do my hair first (blow dryer, etc).


----------



## LaBelleMel31 (Nov 19, 2008)

haha.. i guess i do mine differently especially when it comes to hot rollers.. I put the rollers in and as I wait for them to cool; I do my makeup.. that's such time saver!  Plus hair takes the most time and energy depending on the style in my opinion.


----------



## Miss A (Nov 19, 2008)

eyes, face, then hair!!! and then the worst decision....."what to wear?"


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Nov 19, 2008)

I do my hair first since I don't really do anything to it but put it in a ponytail for work then I do my makeup.


----------



## gitts (Nov 19, 2008)

Makeup first, then hair.


----------



## Lapis (Nov 19, 2008)

Hair then makeup, but I have dreads so doing my hair isn't that much work, usually I just have a silk scarf to pull it back


----------



## oooshesbad (Nov 19, 2008)

hair first then mu


----------



## safi (Nov 19, 2008)

i do my hair first then make-up...i get hot while i do my hair, so after i'm done with that i can wash my face and go for the good stuff.


----------



## jdechant (Nov 19, 2008)

Makeup ALWAYS first


----------



## Shaquille (Nov 19, 2008)

I do my hair first because I do my hair mostly while it's still damp from the shower.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm normally too lazy to do my hair, but if I do, I do my hair first.


----------



## nubianremedy5 (Nov 20, 2008)

HMMMM I might try doing my hair 1st.... but its like a ritual now mu 1st then hair.....lol...


----------



## kaexbabey (Nov 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_^^You straighten your hair while you drive???_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Makeup 1st....

Putting on Makeup and Straightening Hair while driving sounds very dangeorus_

 

i think when she said "mascara and letting it heat up" or whatever her words were .. she meant she puts on mascara while letting her car heat up.


----------



## allyson (Nov 20, 2008)

I don't usually actually do my hair, but if I do, it's first for sure.


----------



## frankenkitty71 (Nov 20, 2008)

I always do hair first . First of all because if I get hot I will sweat and mess up my foundation/powder and second because I once did my makeup first and after I used my hairdrier I looked in the miror and I had blown my makeup off the sides of my face! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My eyeshadow was intact it was just slanted and smooshed from the outside corners of my eyes all the way to my temples.


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Nov 21, 2008)

hair first


----------



## bebexo (Nov 21, 2008)

hair 1st also


----------



## Miss Virtue (Nov 21, 2008)

I do the bulk of my desired hair style first, then do my makeup, once I'm finished with that, I'll touch up my hair!


----------



## Jassthomass (Nov 22, 2008)

I do hair first then Makeup. I dont want any hair or products to interfere with my face.


----------



## hawaii02 (Nov 22, 2008)

I do hair first now, but used to do my eyes first


----------



## michmom2 (Nov 22, 2008)

Hair, definitely.


----------



## Forever MAC (Nov 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holly* 

 
_I do my hair right away, give my skin time to absorb the moisturizer I put on it (my skin is ridiculously dry) and I do my hair as fast as possible, cuz I suck at it, and I want to get it done right away so I can take my time and enjoy doing my makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Same here! I like to get my hair done 1st as it takes a little longer than the makeup
& enjoy applying makeup at the end.


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Nov 22, 2008)

Ok... well it makes more sense for me to do my hair first, but i do makeup first then do something to my hair then go back to my makeup


----------



## kittykit (Nov 22, 2008)

I do my hair first.


----------



## ab5inth7 (Nov 22, 2008)

definitely makeup first .. i have no idea whether it's logic or not, but i surely dont like having my hair in the way while painting my face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




besides i dont spend much time doing my hair .. i like it the way it is


----------



## Brie (Nov 22, 2008)

Hair first. This is because i usually put it in rollers or use my curling iron so i pin it to my head and let it cool off whilst I'm doing my makeup then finish my hair off quickly last.


----------



## Tamzin_Uk (Nov 22, 2008)

hair then make up- get my hair outt of my face and up and then doing the make up it soo much easier!


----------



## jollystuikie (Nov 23, 2008)

Makeup first then hair.


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Nov 23, 2008)

I do makeup first because otherwise my bangs get in the way, plus I can just let my curling iron or straightener heat up while I'm doing makeup!


----------



## s0xjuicy (Nov 23, 2008)

Well, after I get out of the shower, I do my makeup first and give my hair a little time to air dry so that way I don't have to use so much heat to blow dry it and then add more heat to straighten it.


----------



## courtastic (Nov 26, 2008)

Makeup first because it takes a bit longer for me to do when I'm going out(as opposed to any other day).  Plus I have bangs too & I don't want them to be in the way.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Nov 27, 2008)

I do my make up then my hair.<BR><BR>


----------



## Zoffe (Nov 27, 2008)

I always do my makeup first.
I'm always late and don't care so much about my hair but I wanna make sure I get my makeup done


----------



## Cassie! (Nov 27, 2008)

Hair First.


----------



## rosasola1 (Nov 27, 2008)

I always have to do my makeup first because I hate how everything looks on me until  I have my face on. I even get dressed after makeup. makeup sort of determines what i will wear and how my hair should go.


----------



## prncezz (Nov 28, 2008)

Wow.. I'd never be able to do my makeup first! I use a lot of product in my hair and I blow dry it, straighten it, and tease it (if I'm going out). I'd just be afraid of ruining my makeup while doing that! Haha.


----------



## Ms.Matashi (Nov 29, 2008)

I usually do my hair first then my makeup. If I am doing something like wrapping my hair I will wrap my hair then do my makeup and then unwrap my hair.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 29, 2008)

Make up then hair ...My hair takes far less time and thought than my makeup ...brush and go


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Nov 29, 2008)

I have really curly hair so if i'm leaving my hair curly I get out the shower put in my leave in conditioner and my keratin spray and then I do my makeup and when I'm done with that I add my mousse and maybe finish with hair spray. If i'm doing my hair straight then I always do my hair first. Its a long process of blow drying and flatiron and i just get too hot and don't want to ruin my makeup.


----------



## miss_primer (Dec 4, 2008)

I do my hair first then my makeup.


----------



## Tint (Dec 4, 2008)

I prefer to do makeup first, then hair. My hair is short and thick, and I'd be constantly pushing bangs out of my face while I'm applying cosmetics if I fixed my hair first. I keep my hair pushed back in a headband until my face is completed.


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 4, 2008)

I put my hair back while i am doing my makeup so it doesn't get in the way... then I blowdry and style my hair after.


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Dec 4, 2008)

I do makeup first.  Since my hair is short, there isn't much for me to do.


----------



## sedated_xtc (Dec 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *katie_070405* 

 
_I blowdry my hair first.  Then, I clip back the bangs & do my makeup while my straightner/curling iron heats up. Next to last is straightening/curling my hair_

 
ME TOO!!! I FOUND MY ROUTINE TWIN!! =)


----------



## JustSloan (Mar 7, 2009)

Hair, then make-up.

If im going out and working with lots of heat to get this mess tamed then, I don't wanna worry about sweating my make-up off.

I do my hair, chill out then i can play with my face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Just brush my bangs back with a clippy or something.


----------



## User38 (Mar 8, 2009)

Hair then makeup.. if it's a client, same thing


----------



## iadoremac (Mar 8, 2009)

hair then makeup, i usually use my makeup to compliment my hairstyle


----------



## user44 (Mar 11, 2009)

Hair always!
My hair style will determine what lip color I wear and what blush im putting on.


----------



## sassyclassy (Mar 11, 2009)

I always do my make up first...in my mind, if my face looks good, I can pull off the hair no matter what it looks like. And another thing is I'm normally in a rush in the mornings so I don't really put much effort into the hair at all.


----------



## missfaithy (Mar 12, 2009)

I prefer to do my hair first -- when I had my long hair & NOW, with my shorter hair.

I, too, sweat a bit while doing my hair -- so I rather get my hair done & just pin my hair back and go forward with makeup.

After my makeup is done...unclip my hair, flip my head upside down...tousle, tousle...& a spritz of fix+ to finish my makeup look -- then I'm out the door.


----------



## macgirl3121 (Mar 14, 2009)

I have locs so my hair is done 99% of the time so my answer is makeup first.


----------



## joojoobss (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *belle89* 

 
_First makeup, then hair. Holding my hair out of the way while doing my mu is annoying._

 
i agree!!
i tried.. but i had to pin everything back.. and when i took out the pins there were creases.. 
and plus i let my hair products sit in my hair and air dry while im doing my makeup. (cuts down on the blow drying time)


----------



## doomkitteh (Mar 15, 2009)

I do my makeup first but I don't do much with my hair. My fancy hairdo is mousse and blow dry for the big hair.


----------



## MishaDior (Mar 22, 2009)

It depends on what takes longer that day. If i have to flatiron or really style my hair, ill do that first. If I'm doing a half-wig or my hair is already done, the makeup comes first. It makes my routine pretty easy!


----------



## Sashan (Mar 22, 2009)

If I've just washed my hair, I blow dry and pin it back, then do my makeup and straighten my hair last.

If I'm not washing my hair, I do my makeup first and then figure my hair out. It takes me a LOT longer to do my makeup than hair, so if I'm running late I'd rather get my makeup right then just pull my hair back


----------



## flymestza (Mar 22, 2009)

My routine is exactly like Sashan.  If I don't put product in my hair and blow dry right out of the shower, my hair will be difficult to work with.  So I blow dry, pin it back, and then do my makeup.  By the time I'm finished with my makeup, my flat iron is ready to go.

If I don't wash my hair I do my makeup first then style my hair.


----------



## iCandy (Mar 29, 2009)

As a black girl, the hair gets done first because you never what's going to happen there... it's always an ordeal.

Makeup, you can just sit in one place and do it in like 15 minutes... but hair.. wow that could be like a whole day to get read.. 

so hair first.. then everything else.


----------



## DazzleDarling (Mar 29, 2009)

I do hair first in case I run out of time, I'd rather leave the house without make-up than with my hair messed up. I usually do my hair first then push my bangs off my face to do make-up, and just fix my bangs after.


----------



## honeybrown1976 (Mar 31, 2009)

Makeup


----------



## Obsidianbbw (Apr 3, 2009)

hair if it is unbraided, which means it needs more time and I will probably end up sweating a bit.  If braided then makeup comes first since my hair should be a breeze.


----------



## Sammaji (Jul 6, 2009)

I always do my makeup first then hair. I feel like when I do my makeup first the hair is the finishing touch for AMAZING results. For some reason it never works the other way around for me. Also, my hair would get in the way if I did it first!


----------



## miss sha (Jul 6, 2009)

Makeup first, but that's because I have locs and doing my hair involves using a moisturizing spray, then either leaving it down or tying it up.


----------



## elongreach (Jul 8, 2009)

My hair because it makes me feel ready for the makeup.  Like I'm going to make this hair look the way if feels.  It just makes every step of the makeup process seem sexy.


----------



## trindee (Jul 10, 2009)

I do my make up first. I have locs, which are usually pulled back when I do my make up. When my face is finished, I take my hair done and I am ready to go!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jul 10, 2009)

Def hair first and then makeup.  With the hairdryer, flat iron, steam in bathroom from the shower I don't want to mess up my makeup by sweating! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  By the time I'm done the hair I am good and ready for the makeup!


----------



## mzreyes (Jul 10, 2009)

after a shower I do my makeup first so that my hair can dry a little bit.. that way I won't have to blow dry it as much.


----------



## celestia (Jul 11, 2009)

I put product in freshly showered hair and while I wait for it to dry, I do my face. When I'm done I do the rest of my hair.


----------



## misha5150 (Jul 11, 2009)

If I have to flat iron my hair before I go somewhere then I do hair first and then makeup, because sometimes I get hot from the heat. But if I'm just doing a touch up on my hair and nothing too dramatic, then I'll do makeup first because I don't like my hair in the way.


----------



## __nini (Jul 12, 2009)

Hair then MU. If I mist my hair or put something in somehow my hairline will be shiny so I handle that, do my makeup and powder into the hairline.


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 12, 2009)

My hair is usually already done when I'm putting my face on to go out, like I don't specifically wash it as it would take too long and then it foofs up a bit unless I put a million products on it so it's usually a day or so old or I will add some dry shampoo if I don't have time.

If I had  to choose, it would be hair first, hairband it back then makeup.


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 12, 2009)

Most of the times i have done my mu first and then my hair


----------



## lucki247 (Jul 16, 2009)

I alternate depending on how my hair is going to be. If I am wearing it out and flowing I do my MU first. If it's gonna go up, I do hair first.


----------



## Snootus0722 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hair is first, since it's short I put the product in, brush it down then wrap it with a scarf. Then I do make up.


----------



## Entice (Jul 16, 2009)

Makeup first then hair...the extra times allows my makeup to sink in and set.


----------



## MzKoKoNY (Aug 4, 2009)

hair first...depending on style and product you want to appply makeup with a clean face without oils or residue...plus if you're using a curling iron..you want the curls to cool down so it locks in the style....so i do my hair first...i use clips to clip away any pieces away from the face..then i apply my makeup..by time my makeup is done..i can fluff/style my hair and i'm done


----------



## ctownqueen (Aug 5, 2009)

i usually flat iron my hair first

apply makeup

then go back and style the hair/flat iron little pieces


----------



## iheartmakeup412 (Aug 15, 2009)

MU first then hair.


----------



## Sojourner (Aug 15, 2009)

...


----------



## LADII UNIQUE (Aug 17, 2009)

depends on if I wear it straight or curly but most of the time I do makeup then hair or vice versa


----------



## Susanne (Aug 17, 2009)

First my makeup, then my hair


----------

